# Citizen with all bells and whistles !!



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi all

Another boot sale purchase. I've never seen this one before. It has an impressive list of functions. Time, 24 hour dial, calendar, two alarms, chrono, timer, local time indicator etc etc. You need a degree just to work out how to use and set the functions, and I'm sure somewhere in there is a button you press, and it makes the tea









Seriously though, a pretty nifty watch. Anyone else have one ? The calibre is a quartz 6850. I'd love to find one in stainless steel.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Foggy

Good to see you back posting on the forum.

I this another one of your 3p specials?

Nice watch though, do all the functions work?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Paul

Thanks - afriad it cost a little more than that - I had to pay a tenner for it









I've managed to get all of the functions to work except the alarm. I may be doing something wrong, but I'm guessing it doesn't work. It is a fun watch though, and the other functions are cool to play it.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Foggy

I have one of them, it's packed up now after being my much abused beater. I might be able to find the hand book for it (can't promise) If you want it let, me know you are more than welcome to it.

MIKE..


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Foggy,

I have had this alarm problem with a couple of similar watches, and in my case, it turned out to be the fact that the sounder was attatched to the case back (looks like a couple of concentric discs), the connection to the sounder is made via a tiny coil spring about 1 mm in diameter, and when someone has a go at replacing the battery, the spring flies out when the case back is removed, often unseen, hence no connection to the sounder...may not be the answer to yours, but it may help.

PS if you find a source of those tiny springs, let me know, I could use a couple.

Roger


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Roger, have you tried to use the spring out of a Spring bar, [That little springy thing that hold's your strap to the case] i have pulled the end off a spring bar a couple of times and used them, hope this helps, fred.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Foggy,

nice looking watch for a tenner!

Why not ask Roy if he has any of those spring thingies?

Stan.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Mike - thanks, if you can find it, that would be much appreciated. It may offer some clues re the alarm functions.

Roger/Stan - thanks for the suggestion. Just looked in the back, and I don't think this particular watch works on the principle you describe. I'll have a closer look at the weekend and see if I can figure out what's happening - or not, as the case may be 

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Foggy I have one very similar, will post pic in morning. I still have the book so will scan instructions for you. My alarm no longer works, it is a disc thing on the inside of the case back.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Fred,

Good thinking, thanks for that.

Roger


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Here's mine. The mrs bought me it 8 years ago long before I was into watches.

I think it cost around Â£90 and that was in the sales (poss Â£50 off rrp if my memory is correct).

I had to send it back under warranty because the pusher at 4 stoped working and even now when you push it in it doesn't sping out, you have to hook your thumb nail underneath and pull it.










This is the inside of the back and I'm sure it's that disc that makes the alarm sound, don't ask me how.










This is the movt. if you look just above the centre you can see a C shape. This is where the little spring goes (that I lost!).



















This used to be my best watch in the days when I only owned two! It still gets the odd day on the wrist but not very often.

Foggy I hope this helps, instructions are on the way to you.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Paul

You are a gentleman









Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Folks

After a little more research, I have found a site in the US that sells these alarm coil springs for this movement (and maybe others). I am going to try and make an order, so if anyone else needs anything like this, let me know and I'll try and get those at the same time.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Glad a newbie could be of help Ian


----------

